# Pairings



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey everyone here is an idea I have:

Most of us drink something when we smoke cigars, some like beer, some scotch, port, coffee, ...etc. Now what is really cool is that certain drinks bring out the flavors of cigars even more and some might not do anything or even make the whole experience really bad.

So my proposition is this: If you had an experinece that you think a certain pairing made so much better or so much worse why don't you post it here and everyone will get the benefit of either trying a really good pairing or avoiding a potential bad one.

To start this off I will say that one drink that I find pairs really well with strong cigars that have either a chocolate note or an otherwise spicy sweet flavors is Bacardi Superior rum with Kahlua liquor on the rocks. I can handle aclohol pretty well so for myself it is usually 1 part Kahlua to 4-5 parts Bacardi. I put 2 ice cubes in a Cognac glass and fill it up with the above mentioned mix :helloooo: 


More specific pairings to follow, hopefully from some others as well :redface:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks an interesting mix...I received some coffee recently that I have made a iced coffee with limited sweetener and creamer. Mostly just the coffee working with a Maduro smoke. Something like the Rockey Patel Vintage 1992 or a recent Bucanero bundelo la Noche. a really flavorful wrapper and beautiful smoke. I also have smoked a Puros Indios Presidente with a real dark coffee and it works very well.


----------



## SafetyStogie (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds good!

I generally prefer medium bodied, smooth smoking stogies. Port is a great pairing with many of my favorites.

--Dave


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Mostly when i have the opportunioty to drink alcohol...I usually go for a little sweeter drinks. I love my Sailor Jerry rum witha splash of sprite. Very nice drink to offset a full bodied spicy stick. Great array of flavors and the spiciness makes you want the sweetness and visa versa. They compliment each other well.

Also Crown and a splash of sprite or just on the rocks works well with heavier smokes.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

SafetyStogie said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> I generally prefer medium bodied, smooth smoking stogies. Port is a great pairing with many of my favorites.
> 
> --Dave


You know in all honesty...Im probably the most unrefined smoker here. i havent really tried all the natural parings for smokes. port, many different Burbons and scotches.  I love Crown and Chevas, Sailor, Sometimes a Mojito with White rum, coffee and on rare occasions, soda depending my if im working or at lunch.

I really suck at suggestions outside of the ones i usually do. I havedeveloped habbits over the years and basically it works for me.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I like Ron Z or HC7 neat with cigars. The cigars have to be pretty strong to stand up to the rum. Nothing beats a Cohiba with some good rum.

Pepsi Cola is real nice for a non-alcoholic drink with cigars. The sweetness plays off well with the cigar taste.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Gator, if you consider yourself unrefined, I must be a damn caveman. I grab a glass of water and head out to the patio. Very rarely do I grab a soda or a beer.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I like a nice full bodied cigar, dark chocolate and a glass of cab or LBV port.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I will usually drink a root beer, or sweet tea with my smokes. I do not really drink much.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

For Squid, it's coffee, black coffee, extra-black coffee, espresso, coffee or coffee... <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> For Squid, it's coffee, black coffee, extra-black coffee, espresso, coffee or coffee... <G>


Have you ever tried coffee...I hear it works well with smokies.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Any cigar I have is good with Dalmore 12yo Scotch. I don't know why but they always are good together.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

For me Dan I keep it pretty tight pairing-wise. I enjoy coffee in the morning and afternoon with milder or mellow cigars. I like a glass of scotch or bourbon with med-fuller bodied smokes and I like some darker beer with many smokes. A nice stout or bitter is good! Then, for a soft drink, I really enjoy real Root Beer with maduro's and some CT shade sticks. Then there is water - goes with everything! My 2¢  

CD


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

My favorite is any dark beer. I also enjoy some crown and water with my cigar on occasion. The most non-alcoholic pairing for me is sweet tea. I try to stay away from the soft drinks, those things will kill ya.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Have you ever tried coffee...I hear it works well with smokies.


I'll be trying that this morning...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> I'll be trying that this morning...


What coffee do you like to drink? Is there a brand or roast that you enjoy in particular? Just quizzing the ole Squiddo!

CD


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Coffee or tea for me


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

Mrgatorman - I think sailor Jerry is a great rum. Nice spice profile, like captains but not nearly as sweet and with a much better kick. It is the rum I usually have around.

I really like scotch with my cigars, but I also like scotch with everything so...


The only bad experience I had was with a local micro brew. It was Portsmouth Lager by Smuttynose brewery and I was smoking a 1926 #1 nat. That beer made the cigar taste aweful. So obviously I tossed the beer.


sarge - I finally tried some of the 10 cane rum. Not bad, a little light for my tastes but smooth.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

nhcigarfan said:


> Mrgatorman - I think sailor Jerry is a great rum. Nice spice profile, like captains but not nearly as sweet and with a much better kick. It is the rum I usually have around.
> 
> I really like scotch with my cigars, but I also like scotch with everything so...
> 
> ...


Its funny you say that about the beer. i have tried a number of time to drink beer with my sticks, but aside of poker where the focus is on the game, I find the beer makes my sticks taste bad sometimes too. I gave up on beer as a paring years ago.


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

nhcigarfan said:


> Mrgatorman - I think sailor Jerry is a great rum. Nice spice profile, like captains but not nearly as sweet and with a much better kick. It is the rum I usually have around.
> 
> I really like scotch with my cigars, but I also like scotch with everything so...
> 
> ...


Good choice with the beer and PAN 26 I think that was a no brainer :redface:

By the way have you guys tried the Appelton Estate EXTRA 12 yr old? How does it compare with other premium rums?


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

If you guys want to try to pair beer I suggest trying Belgian Ales or similar style beer with cigars that have some spiciness or a little sweet taste to them.


----------



## stinky cheese (Feb 7, 2006)

CgarDan said:


> If you guys want to try to pair beer I suggest trying Belgian Ales or similar style beer with cigars that have some spiciness or a little sweet taste to them.


I enjoy hefeweizen with cigars, especially with the criollo wrapper.


----------



## cigarlvr-cl (Apr 13, 2006)

I like Glenlivet (15yr) with a full bodied smoke. If I'm out of scotch I go for michelob amber bock or a belgian wheat ale.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Coke Blak on crushed ice with stronger/spicier cigar such as Tatuaje classics & H6, Ashton, Opus or a RASS.

Coffee/Espresso and cream with milder to medium cigars- MC ISOMs, Padron X000 series and 1964.

Good old ice water goes well with everything.


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

Since my favorite pairing is strong, black coffee and a rich, full bodied maduro (I like my cigars and coffee like I like my women, strong enough to kick my butt), I thought I'd try it with tea one morning. Bad move (for me anyhow). I drink my tea English style, with milk and sugar and the flavor of the cigar (a Cameroon, not maduro) just didn't gibe well. Iced sweet tea might be different, but I doubt it (will have to try it though now that its warmer).

Ginger (looking over my shoulder, which I hate, especially when I'm trying to surf for ****) said that a strong cigar and stout beer is a no-no for her. Though, she'd only been smoking for about a week at that point. She loves those Oliva Series G little perfectos (I told her that Oliva made them for her, evidenced by the "G"), so I thought a Series O maduro would be a good fit. Boy did that back fire.

Speaking of back firing, did I tell you about the time I tried to name drop at the On The Border in Cranberry. I asked our waitress if she knew Bob Chambers (used to tend bar there before moving to Mississippi, yes I used the rhyme to spell that). Turned out it was his ex-girlfriend from before he moved. That really brought down an up-to-then fun night. Ugh.

Later,
T


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I like flavored coffees, the one im stuck on now is folgers vanilla biscotti has gone well with almost anything i smoke, for single malts aberlour 12yr is what i have now, although i have to say im really partial to the dalmore cigar scotch really dark and sweet,along with a german rum called ausbauch really sweet also,for 30 bucks you get more than a bang for your buck..oh wow i just realized everything i have mentioned has been sweet..ok well screw it any thing sweet i like with my styx, guess i coulda just said that instead of writing a darnparagraph of chibberish!..


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

the only thing i drink with my sticks is a whisky 18,21,30yo glenfiddich or on a special occasion a glass of there 1937 vintage (hard to get but worth it even without a smoke) or a bottle of becks beer 

i havent tried this but has anyone tried drinking guinness draught/extra stout with a smoke


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

in my thinking a guinness draught will go well with a miled to medium flavoured stick and extra stouts sharper and more acidic tast will go well with a full bodied cigar 


but what do i know im just a newbie to all this


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Had some Hennessey and a Cuesta Rey #7 Maduro tonight... Great pairing IMO


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a RASS with a glass of Havana Club Rum, I found that to be a great pairing.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, here is my two cents worth....sipping Buchanan's scotch out of a tequila shot glass is very good, no matter the cigar, or time of day. Next, cafe con leche with a little Bailey's is nice in the morning or late evening. But, my all time favorite is ICED COFFEE...Bustelo brand over ice with 3 heaping tablespoons of Coffeemate, a little Bailey's (again), and a little bit of whole milk. First, take hot Bustelo (about a strong cup) and mix with the Coffeemate. Unless you mix the Coffeemate with the Bustelo's coffee that is hot, then it wont blend at all with the drink. Pour coffee over ice in a tall glass...then add a small jigger of Bailey's, an ounce or two of whole milk, some more ice, maybe a little Kahlua (just a dash) ((maybe a little bit of vodka, usally late evening))and, finally, 1/2 packet of Splenda. Stir but dont shake...! Light up that favorite stogie and "oh, Gussie" you are in for a great drink and smoke! Crazy the tastes we come up with to smoke our precious ladies!
Best


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Well, here is my two cents worth....sipping Buchanan's scotch out of a tequila shot glass is very good, no matter the cigar, or time of day. Next, cafe con leche with a little Bailey's is nice in the morning or late evening. But, my all time favorite is ICED COFFEE...Bustelo brand over ice with 3 heaping tablespoons of Coffeemate, a little Bailey's (again), and a little bit of whole milk. First, take hot Bustelo (about a strong cup) and mix with the Coffeemate. Unless you mix the Coffeemate with the Bustelo's coffee that is hot, then it wont blend at all with the drink. Pour coffee over ice in a tall glass...then add a small jigger of Bailey's, an ounce or two of whole milk, some more ice, maybe a little Kahlua (just a dash) ((maybe a little bit of vodka, usally late evening))and, finally, 1/2 packet of Splenda. Stir but dont shake...! Light up that favorite stogie and "oh, Gussie" you are in for a great drink and smoke! Crazy the tastes we come up with to smoke our precious ladies!
> Best


Sounds like you enjoy a tipple or two of baileys :lol:


----------

